# GPM bucket test



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

The other day I was leaving for work and realized 2 of my zones were running at the same time. This problem was fixed was a broken wire and was touching the zone screw next to it...problem solved.
This got me thinking I was running 11gpm with those 2 zones running. They seemed to be running fine so I decided to run some tests. I did 2 bucket tests one from my spiket I got 8gpm. Then I did one from the hose bib off of my irrigation pipe coming out from the house. This I got 11gpm. 
I know when it was originally installed they teed off from the main to a 3/4 to irrigation and not 1/2" like the rest of rhe house. My system is running 6gpm zones I was thinking of running a little bigger nozzle sizes to put down water faster. Am I thinking about this right
FYI my pressure is 60 psi


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What's your meter pipe size and all the pipes to the valves?

If it is all 3/4 copper (not PEX), then you can safely do 11gpm.

https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/gpm-psi-municipal-water-source/


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> What's your meter pipe size and all the pipes to the valves?
> 
> If it is all 3/4 copper (not PEX), then you can safely do 11gpm.
> 
> https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/gpm-psi-municipal-water-source/


I have a 1" line coming onto my house looks like medal not copper....from the shut off its 3/4" to the backflow preventer. From there is 1" pvc or poly to all zones with 1/2" funny


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes, the maximum recommended flow rate through 3/4" copper is 12 GPM.

Hopefully you have a 1" meter so you still have enough water pressure in the rest of the house when they're running.


----------

